
Using Python for offensive cyber security and penetration testing [audio] - mikeckennedy
http://talkpython.fm/episodes/show/37/python-cybersecurity-and-penetration-testing
======
001spartan
Thanks for the link! I will definitely have to listen to this later. Black Hat
Python and Grey Hat Python are great cookbooks and references for learning
offensive Python skills, and I've used both books quite a bit to help others
learn Python for security.

------
dimdimdim
This is very detailed as well:
[http://www.pentesteracademy.com/course?id=1](http://www.pentesteracademy.com/course?id=1)

------
ersii
I would have preferred to have "(audio)" or similar in the HN title. I was
expecting a written article, but it's actually audio - 1 hour, 4 minutes of
audio. :-)

~~~
dang
Added.

~~~
mikeckennedy
Thanks guys. Didn't omit it intentionally and makes sense to add it. Was just
trying to be concise with the title.

------
fulafel
Isn't "offensive cyber security" just cop-talk for breaking into other
people's computers?

~~~
001spartan
Offensive security is not just breaking into computers. In the information
security industry, it means demonstrating flaws in security in a way that will
help your client/employer/whoever defend against these techniques better in
the future.

~~~
fulafel
I'd argue it's poorly thought out application of language and terminology,
since thinking like the attacker and studying their methods has always been in
the core of everything infosec. And the title already seprately includes
penetration testing. It just sounds like "the best defense is a good offense".
But I guess good terminology is too much to ask from the cyber-buzzword
enthusiasts.

~~~
tptacek
"Offensive" security predates "cyber" by a lot (see, for instance, USENIX
WOOT), and I don't know a lot of vuln researchers who object to it. Unlike
"cyber".

